# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  قناة القرآن الكريم ..

## احمد الحبر

*هذا هو رابط قناة القرآن الكريم
http://www.tvquran.com/ 
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*بارك الله فيك -وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*بارك الله فيك -وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## chsll655b

*Hotel: Hong Kong hotels are everywhere.sprocket Last lived in Hong Kong New World Renaissance Hotel,sprocket Star, $ 80 + service charges, double rooms a night. sprocketThe room is very small, the facilities are general, with the domestic-star hotel can not compare. However, outside the hotel is the Avenue of Stars,sprocket and is pretty easy. Star hotels are much better than this, let alone a hotel below this level. There are many online travels Chung King Mansions, sprockettravel agencies like to use the Mexan Harbor Hotel rooms also are miscellaneous small. User recommended more hotel:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*يا احمد الحبر .. جزاك الله عند الله خيراً وجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*جزاك الله الف خير
*

----------


## سيزر

*ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك ياابوحميد
*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*جزاك الله خيراً  وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
*

----------


## كدكول

*​بارك الله فيك
*

----------

